# Can I add a reflector to my all glass double strip NO FLourescent Fixture?



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 55x2 PC over the back part of my 29 gallon. It has a crappy reflcrotr but puts out enough light 
for the plants that are directly under neath it. I also have an all glass double strip with 2 20 watt Flourescents over hte fron t part of hte tank. IT says it has a relfector but all it is is a white plastic piece above the blubs. Im thinking of switching out to T8 bulbs but can I install a better reflector? IS it worth it? I can grab a coralife aqualight double strip t5 for like $50 shipped so Investing too much into it isnt worth it. The bulbs will already run me like $25 bucks to goto t8s.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

short answer yes you could. but if you take into account the time money and effort of doing that you may as well get a new fixture. is this for a low light non CO2 tank if so i +1 on those T5 fitures they rock over my 20h and theres nothing i havent been able to grow under them just food for thought!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Paint the inside of your light strip Flat White.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi thefishmanlives,

You may want to check out AH Supply, they sell the MIRO reflectors separately from the kits they offer. Check with Kim and see what he suggests, I believe he told me that you can use his reflectors in the AG fixtures. I am very happy with the AH Supply kit I bought a few months ago, so much so I purchased a second kit that is in route for a new tank I'm setting up next week. Hope this helps. 
http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> Paint the inside of your light strip Flat White.


It already has a "reflector". Basically a piece of flat white plastic.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

im a a bit of a dilema with it cause i have t12 bulbs in there. What woudl I mount one reflector for both bulbs? It seem doesnt like two would fit. I should probly get t8 bulbs for it if Im going to do that. At that point Im already into it for about $25 and then the reflector which puts me almost at 50. I can get a cheap t5 24x2 for like $60 shipped ie: The current one, or I could get the coralife regular output t5 double strip thats 18x2 and probly get just as much light. The only other option is to get try to squeeze a hi quality retro fit for like $100 with t5s with separate reflectors 24x2. something like hte tek 2 retrofit. Not sure if it would fit with 2 t5s with individual reflectors. I would probly go that route if i could fit them.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi again thefishmanlives,

The reflectors offered at AH Supply handle CF "U shaped" bulbs that are roughly the equivalent of two bulbs in width. Did you check with AH Supply yet? My MIRO 4 aluminum reflector, with its' mirror-like finish, is much better than the white metal OEM reflector on my All-Glass light.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

you were able to fit the reflector in there? What bulbs to you go with t8s? I may try this. Did it take a lot of modding to get it in there or did it just screw in?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi thefishmanlives,

The reflector would not fit in my All-Glass single tube florescent strip light, but I believe Kim told me it will fit in the double AG strip light, you should give him a call and talk with him. He's a really nice guy and very knowledgeable.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't assume that a white plastic "reflector" is as good as painting all of the inside surfaces with bright white paint. It isn't likely to be that good. Remember almost all white paint you buy has some black and/or other colors in it. Pure white is almost painfully bright as a house paint or interior paint. But, you can buy it.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Im considering giving the AH reflector a try. Thing is if I do this I am going to goto t8 bulbs. At that point im almost $45 into it I think. I can cop a cheaper T5ho for around $65 I think (one of the current ones or hagen glo) while they arent the best t5ho and dont have separate reflctors Im sure they are better then 2 t8s and be fine for me as a second fixture...hmmmm


----------

